# The other berry July 24-26



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Threshershark couldn't get the day off, so I headed for a place that I haven't fished in a while. It usually produces fair numbers of smaller cutts and planter 'bows with the possibility of fish over 18". I arrived at this other berry with about 2 hours of fishing time on the 24th. I decided to try and break in my 3 weight rod on this trip. I've had only used it a few times on small streams but this venue seemed perfect. So I launched my 'toon and hooked some trout. The catch rate was pretty average for this particular berry, right around 4 or 5 fish per hour. Lots of cutts ranging around 15", quite a few planter 'bows, and the occasional hold-over rainbow or larger cutt.

Typical cutts























Quite a few of these little dudes cruising around:









One of the larger cutts, 18" and rather girthy for this lake:
















Another magnum cutt, 19" but a little skinnier:









My dad mistakes a muskrat for a feeding trout:









This is a fun place to go during late summer even though it was really crowded for the holiday. I ended up boating 77 trout in total with 3 going over 18". Oh, and I already know that my photos suck compared to those of my brother. We'll just have to wait until next trip when he can take better pictures of my fish :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The photo's are great Mr. El Matador !!  

Beautiful fish......

Brother's gonna be jealous...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Pinche Cabrón*

Ain't no Berry....THAT'S A MANBERRY.

OK no more fishing without me.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice going. I've always wanted to hit that other berry, but the only time I ever drove in, I was deterred by the pay tube.

Is there anywhere you can park where you don't have to pay? It was late evening when I went, so I didn't explore much.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The pay tube is only for the campground, my friend. You can park by the dam or there are a few pullouts on the west side where you can walk down. Thanks for the props, .45 _(O)_


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen quite a few people out there but haven't fished it yet. Looks like the 3wt did a good job and the winds look like they were not too strong from the pics.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice report and cool pics. i really like the one with the damsel on your rod. am i missing something, or what? what do you mean the other berry? i usually stick with the one i know, and will continue to do so, but looks like i have been missing out... :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I know what you mean deadicated1, some people seem to know all the waters, not me. That's great you got out though El Matador- TS really missed out. Great pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, fatbass, that muskrat was hooked on a size 8 CBS leech :shock: 

For those who aren't familiar with this berry, it is Gooseberry. It gets hit pretty hard from shore because a lot of people camp down there to ride atvs and sleep in their 5th wheels. For the most part its a put-and-take place like Vernon or Grantsville, but certain parts of the lake hold wild cutts.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I probably could've figured it out if I weren't a little smarter *\-\* I'm not very left brained-or right brained either for that matter *\-\*


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

oh i see. i have fished there twice, but only caught the planter and holdover rainbows. thanks for the info.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Got it. Never fished there myself. Thanks for the info and nice fish!! WHat did you do with the muskrat?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> WHat did you do with the muskrat?


That'd be good bait for the big berry. :twisted:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The muskrat was released without harm. He was starting to wonder how to release it, and had decided just to cut the line as near the fly as possible. But when he reached down to do this the muskrat flipped around and the fly popped right out :shock:


----------

